
I draw figures for my mathematical lecture notes using Inkscape - akalin
https://castel.dev/post/lecture-notes-2/?
======
vortico
Dupicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19768012](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19768012)

